# Monitor enclosure advice please.



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Just trying to find some info on husbandry of monitors, lace monitors to be precise, i've found it hard to find info about enclosure sizes...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

ok are you able to house outside?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Hum, yes, But i'd rather not if i can evoid it


----------



## raptor (Aug 19, 2006)

The enclosure should be twice the lenght of the animal, adding branches effectivley increases the floor space, you havnt said if they are adult animals or juvies this would make a differance.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

altho i can see the advantages of outside, not needing basking lamps and whatnot, but how would it work for heating? would you have a hotbox somewhere for him to go into?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

> you havnt said if they are adult animals or juvies this would make a differance.


None at this stage, but i'd like to build something that the monitor could grow into, i'd probably buy juvie tho.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

you live in cairns you wont need heat lamps, it would be better for the animals to be outside, large monitors should be given a decent area to move about, I am not a big fan of enclosure being at just the right size, in my opion for two adult lace monitors an enclosure should be at least 4mx 4m


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

Kyle, even where you are they'll get enough sun most of the time. As long as you set it up so there's a basking spot available through most of the day.
You could put a 150W par38 lamp in there for use on really overcast days and whatnot.
Juvies should probably not be housed outside, but adults really should be wherever possible.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Hum, thanks AGAMIDAE and Craig, realistically it's still a few months away.
Also, what would be the appropriate height for the enclosure?


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

I live on the tablelands, not far from you.....even though it still gets cold; the day temps still get rather warm in winter.....it just means it takes them longer in the mornings to get active; mine don't start moving till around 10 at the moment. Lacies as far as monitors go; are rather hardy compared to most, hence their distribution right down the east coast....I agree with Agamidae; even though they can live in a smallish enclosure, IMO it's better to give them the best sized enclosure you can, according to what you can afford of course... call it quality of life...heres a pic to give you an idea. You don't have to go as large as that, however some room to move can only be beneficial.....They do fine indoors, however you live in the tropics; perfect climate for most outdoor herp setups.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

thats an awesome set up indy...


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

Cheers Agamidae, however i wish i would have built it bigger...cash of course :roll: . I believe large monitors need the room to move...even then it's impossible to duplicate the home range wild ones would have.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

That's awesome Indicus. Tell you what, you give me that one and I'll help you cuild a bigger one, we'll enclose the two trees in the immediate background .
You did a bloody good job with the wire, I always seem to get creases or bows in mine.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Aug 19, 2006)

that lacey steup is awesome indicus 

whats on the other side? more laceys ? 

thanks 
nath


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Nath, yes theres two lacies on one side, and one on the other....i have a small door (bit like a dog door) in between that i can open to allow one into the others for breeding etc....
:lol: ...yeah Mag's if i win lotto tonight, your on :wink: ....Mate can you believe i measured the hight 100mm short of the width of a roll, and had to join a 100mm piece right round to make up the height :roll: idiot!!!


----------



## Bigblackdog (Aug 19, 2006)

Kickass enclosure!
No pics of the inhabitants?


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Aug 19, 2006)

so u open the doors for them to interact how awesome is that well done  

nath


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes Nath....i didnt put the time into them while they were young like i should have.....
Come breeding season; the door just saves distubing them....open up and see how they go.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

nice mate I am atm building some more out door enclosures can you post some more up and where you would inprove on them...cheers Marc


----------



## Magpie (Aug 19, 2006)

The large rocks on the ground are a good idea, just wash the faeces away.


----------



## Glimmerman (Aug 19, 2006)

How old is that fella - nice specimen indeed. I have along way to go with this little guy :lol: He's currently only in a 4ft tank give him a few years &amp; he'll need a 4m avairy :shock:


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

Marc, i've made a few of these type enclosures for monitors and snakes.
If i could offer any advice is to go Plastic water tanks....dont rust, never need to paint, can have high outer walls, with an inbuilt pond (good for your mertens mate).....not only that, these days most of the mobs producing these tanks, now sell seconds.....pick up alot cheaper. for example say i spend $1200 on second tank (be cheaper down your way); including the cost to covert to a cage; replace the outer wire five years later....then sell it for say $600...you carnt really lose on spending the cash up front....not only that if you rent and want to move; empty and load on a ute...away you go, cool.


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

Cute as Glimmerman....got to love juv lacies 8) 
Mine are about 6 years old now....


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome stuff indicus, I want something like that but I have to wait until my living arangements are a little more stable, altho the watertank idea is brilliant, never thought of it.


----------



## peter (Aug 19, 2006)

Inducus, where did you get the green mesh and what diameter is it?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

thats a great I dea...indy...I am keen, oh bugger forgot his name down SA with the plastic water tanks


----------



## indicus (Aug 19, 2006)

It's just mouse wire, kill rust sprayed green Peter..
Marc try your local distributors....be supprised what gets damaged in travel..


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

lol...sorry I ment the herp keeper in SA who uses plastic tanks...I have photos but wont post up coz I get shot again for not getting permission...but he has posted them on aps before


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

> I have photos but wont post up coz I get shot again for not getting permission


whats the world comeing to..... *shakes head in disgust*


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

What the hell is the world comeing to, fair enough if they're personal pics, professional photography, but the sole purpose of this site is to spread knowledge, we do this with text, but as the saying goes, a picture tells a thousand words, fair enough if you're posting pics and claiming that its your snake when its not, but this is just stupid.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

And yes, I've finished my rant now.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Please pm me pics as I will not flame you.


----------



## Xenogenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Ricko (Aug 19, 2006)

how come you continually bump the thread it gets a bit annoying seeing 5 posts with bump in them. also people may not want others to see how they keep there herps maybe thats a good reason to get permission first perhaps??


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

sorry for the delay the computer decided it didnt want to play...


Ok now there isn’t a problem with me posting the tank enclosures I was talking about the guys name is Jason Lapin of Reptile City in SA…I think its a great idea.

Here is the link 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index....amp;postdays=0&amp;postorder=asc&amp;start=30

Put I have re posted the photos for you anyway…

Cheers Marc


----------



## cris (Aug 19, 2006)

Remember you can get a $1000 rebate on water tanks in Qld :wink:


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

lol I'll buy 10 thanks


----------



## munkee (Aug 19, 2006)

Cris is that for real????

Is it a one off?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah I actually think its a % of what the tank cost...but yeah we get a rebat of some sort up here....


----------



## freerider (Aug 21, 2006)

This is where my youngun's live, they are both 8mnths or so, they will be moved outside asap as i need the space for some little mertens, enclosure is 6ft x 3ft x 3ft


----------

